# Scottish members-rintouls



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Just seen in paper that Rintouls in Bathgate:2thumb: are having an open weekend next sat/sun


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oohh any more info?


----------



## blazibaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Oooh this sounds interesting =OOO What do they mean by open weekend then?


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

is it not open every weekend any way :whistling2:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## blazibaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Ooooh im sooo going XDD See if I can snag myself a nice male corn. Seems pretty interesting. Definitely get me out of the house ^^ Now...to get the parents to bring me there. It'd be interesting to see how they'd exhibit all those reptiles in such a tiny shop XDDD


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm going to go the Sunday for a nose, cant go sat cos im working:2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am going on the sunday as well lol


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm I might pop along


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

might see some of you there then, lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

whats an open weekend..??? 

is it just they are selling snake and leo morphs..if so i thought they did that anyway LOL


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

It says they are going to have lots of interesting royal and leo morphs on show


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

It's a publicity stunt Lynn, basically. But also a good oppertunity to have a nosey at some of the stock Dereck wouldn't usually have in the shop. And good photo oppertunities too!


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

Might pop along on the sat myself and have a nose about. Not been there in ages.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> It's a publicity stunt Lynn, basically. But also a good oppertunity to have a nosey at some of the stock Dereck wouldn't usually have in the shop. And good photo oppertunities too!


 
a poublicity stunt NEVER im so glad you explained hehe


But in all honesty if you go guys have a good time..

( edited the rest as im just being to opinionated)


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ur always opinion ated fluffy dear lol


----------



## blazibaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Who knows? If theres a good turnout, Rintouls might start stocking these lovely morphs in after a bit of demand? Wishful thinking perhaps but it might happen ;D


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

This weekend..........just a reminder:2thumb:


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

never been to the shop,not goin to the show


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

be a nice way to end my Oct. holidays


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am going tomoro with anne and terry


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

have fun adam..

say hi to anne tell her shes a sexy spider LOL


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone that went...........was it worthwhile?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

i went, if you want corns or leos its ok but to be honest the leos for sale were cheap but only hypos normals, junglres or the occasional mack snow, there were some nice corns though a couple of kings and royals but that was it wasnt really impressed, it sounds a lot bigger than it is, although i did come back with a mack snow baby leo.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

agree with above was not that good


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Not the best of shops ins scotland too be honest is it


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

def not! but it wasnt the shops stock so i wanted to see what was there.


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

Got me a gorgeous new lil corn at a good price but yes agree with above as well.

Things are never as big as they sound out to be:whistling2:

Adam pleasure spending day with you nice catching up.

Lynn :blush: Your lovely let no one tell you otherwise, Glad your not as scary as I thought you might be:lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Nyoka Malkia said:


> Got me a gorgeous new lil corn at a good price but yes agree with above as well.
> 
> Things are never as big as they sound out to be:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
IM not scary, Im wounded deeply now!!!!

GRRRRRRRRRRR

and

RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

hmm has that made me more scary now tee-hee


----------

